# Das Ultimative Carptreffen! Nr. 4



## CARPFREAK (24. Mai 2002)

Moin,
na ich mache dann mal den Anfang ein 4. AB Karpfenanglertreffen einzuläuten. Zum einen müßten wir erstmal das Datum festlegen, also ich könnte aller frühestens(mit etwas Glück) im Juli ein Wochenende freimachen. 
Dann bleibt abzuklären wo wir das Treffen veranstalten.
Ich hätte mehrere Vorschläge:
1. Holland
2. Mehrere hübsche Seen in meiner Umgebung(Dreiländereck NRW-Niedersachsen-Niederlande)

Natürlich kann man das treffen auch woanders veranstalten..allerdings sollte dies dann jemand anderes machen...wegen Karten etc.&quot;Vorschläge!!!&quot;

Also für die Seen in meiner Umgebung bleibt zu sagen das dort die Gastkarten günstig sind, &quot;garantiert&quot; unter 6,-€ pro Tag(teilweise sogar weniger). Und an allen Gewässern sind Boilies, Nachtangeln, Schlauchboote, usw. erlaubt.( keine Echolote, aber wer braucht die schon!)


----------



## Tinsen (24. Mai 2002)

moin,

holland ist aber weiiiit weg. zumindest aus meiner sicht   

wäre nicht ein ort im zentrum von deutschland besser ?

wo jeder maximal 5 stunden anfahrt hat ?


gruß

tinsen


----------



## hecht24 (24. Mai 2002)

ich find holland gut
bin alelrdings in norge im juli
 :c  :c


----------



## Klausi2000 (24. Mai 2002)

Holland ist aber für Leute aus den Osten oder Süden ziemlich weit weg !! 

Haben wir Leute irgendwo in der Mitte Deutschlands sitzen ?? So rund um Hannover ?? Da gäbe es dann den Mittellandkanal ... die Gegend um Bremen herum (ok, ist ziemlich weit nördlich ...) würde mich interessieren ...

Klausi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2002)

Hiho

Mittellandkanal kann man momentan doch (fast) voll vergesssen, die rammen doch überall gerade Spundwände und verbreitern dasw Gewässer.
Ich fänd Hannover oder Hamburg ziemlich cool, weil ich dann aus WOB nicht so weit fahren muss.
Zeit hab ich ab dem 20.06 ne ganze Menge (Ferien), also wär auch ne Woche locker drin.

Wenn ihr wollt mach ich mich mal über ein paar Gewässer in Niedersachsen schlau.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2002)

Erster Teich:


Cewe Teich 
Land: Deutschland 
Bundesland: Niedersachsen  
Ort/Lage/PLZ-Bereich: Der See liegt in der Nähe von Burgdorf bei Hannover. Auf der A7 bis zum Autobahnkreuz Hannover-Kirchhorst Richtung Burgdorf. 
Gewässergröße: 16ha  
Durchschnittstiefe: -11m 
Fischbestand: Schnitt über 20Pfund aber nur ca 20fische im See  
Beschreibung: Normale Tiefe 3-6m gibt aber ein paar löcher von elf Metern. Gibt reichlich freie Stellen zum Angeln. 
Erlaubnisumfang: Das Nachtangeln, sowie die Nutzung von Booten ist erlaubt. Der Aufbau von Bivies wird gedudet. Erlaubte Rutenzahl 3Stück.
Achtet bitte auf folgende Verbote, damit man auch weiterhin hier erfolkreich fischen kann:
das Benutzen von Echoloten (evtl. in Absprache mit dem Kontrolleur) 
das Verwenden von Booten zum Füttern oder Drillen 
das Betreten der Insel oder des Kieswerkes 
das Betreten des Saugbaggers 
das Fischen vom 31.12. bis 01.04. jeden Jahres 

Erlaubniskarten
Infos:  Monatskarte: 50 DM
Scheine gibt es direkt am Kieswerk am See bei der Firma Lehmann. 

Weitere Informationen bei:
Angeln & Meer 
Inhaber: Thorsten Illig 
Gartenstraße 32 
31303 Burgdorf 
Telefon: 05136 / 4751
eMail: tillig@t-online.de 

mein Dank an www.carp.de


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2002)

Nummer zwei:

Erlensee 
Land: Deutschland 
Bundesland: Niedersachsen  
Ort/Lage/PLZ-Bereich: Der See liegt bei Weener (Ostfrieslands)
Über die A 31 Abfahrt Weener/Bunde Richtung Weener.. 
Gewässergröße: 14 ha 
Durchschnittstiefe: -3m 
Fischbestand: Das Durchschnittsgewicht liegt bei ca. 20 Pf schwerster Karpfen 48Pf  
Beschreibung: Tiefste stelle 17 m  
Erlaubnisumfang: Das Nachtangeln und der Aufbau von Bivies ist erlaubt. Die Nutzung von Booten ist leider nicht erlaubt. Erlaubte Rutenzahl 3Stück. 
Erlaubniskarten
Infos:  Tageskarte: 5.90 DM
Wochenkarte: -/-
Monatskarte: -/-
Jahreskarte: 105 DM
Infos:
Angelsport Verein Rheiderland 
Für Informationen zum Karpfenangeln in diesem Gewässer und zu Angelkarten steht Holger Hilbrands jeder Zeit unter 04951/955448 zur Verfügung. 
eMail: Hilbrands@gmx.at 

gefunden bei www.carp.de


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Mai 2002)

Nummer drei:

Eixersee 
Land: Deutschland 
Bundesland: Niedersachsen  
Ort/Lage/PLZ-Bereich: Der See liegt bei Eixe ein kleiner Vorort von Peine. Anfahrt über die A2, Ausfahrt Peine. Dann Richtug Eixe. 
Gewässergröße: 16ha  
Durchschnittstiefe: -11m 
Fischbestand: Das Durchschnittsgewicht liegt bei ca.12-13Pfund. Es werden aber ab und an auch mal ein Zwanziger gefangen.  
Beschreibung: Der See ist ein Kiessee der im Sommer als Badesee dient. Er liegt dierekt neben der A2. Es sind viele freie Stellen vorhanden.  
Erlaubnisumfang: Das Nachtangeln ist erlaubt. Der Aufbau von Bivies wird geduldet. Die Nutzung von Booten ist leider nicht erlaubt. Erlaubte Rutenzahl 3Stück. 
Erlaubniskarten
Infos:  Tageskarte: -/-
Wochenkarte: -/-
Monatskarte: -/-
Jahreskarte: -/-
Infos: Fischerei Verein Peine/Ilsede oder Gerätehändler Horst Pütsch in Equd
Name: Christian Scheller 
eMail: CFBKIKI@gmx.de 


Und auch hier mein Dank an www.carp.de

PS: Da der See bei mir in der etwas näheren Umgebung liegt würde ich, falls einer oder zwei von euch lust und Zeit haben den See schon mal antesten.

Mail an mich und los gehts.


----------



## Bergi (25. Mai 2002)

HI!
Das scheinen alles super Gewässer zu sein.Besonders das 2. Gewässer,der Erlensee hört sich gut an!!!
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall wieder dabei,wenn ich Zeit,Geld und eine Mitfahrgelegenheit habe.
Ne ganze Woche wäre in den ferien auch möglich,aber ich nehme mal an das die &quot;alten Säcke&quot; arbeiten müssen! :q 
Das Gewässer wär mir auch egal,solange man da gut hinkommt und viel Platz hat!
Also sollten wir erst mal das Gewässer klar machen und dann nen Termin suchen wann jeder Zeit hat.

Bergi


----------



## Hummer (25. Mai 2002)

Das Peiner Gewässer würde mich auch interessieren. Allerdings sollte man die Sache mit dem Badebetrieb abchecken. Ich glaube, ich habe über den Teich mal was in einer Angelzeitung gelesen, es wurde ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, daß die Baderei absoluten Vorrang hat. Gegen Herbst hätte sich das allerdings erledigt.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## CARPFREAK (25. Mai 2002)

Moin,
wollt nur mal sagen das Holland ein &quot;Vorschlag&quot; war.
Achja, also die von Carp.de empfohlenen Gewässer mögen sicherlich nicht schlecht sein...aber diese Angaben spiegeln wohl nicht immer die Alltäglichkeit dar. Und diese Gewässer sind zum Teil auch stark überfischt.
Wäre dann dafür das man sich so einigermaßen in der Mitte Deutschlands trifft.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Mai 2002)

Wie gesacht ich würde die Gewässer mal antesten, wenn sich jemand aus Hannover oder Umgebung mit anschließt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Mai 2002)

Hi Karpfenspezies! Natürlich ist auch Knurrhahn wieder mit von der Partie. Macht ein Gewässer klar und schon rausche ich an. Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Ludwigsfelde biete ich wieder an. Ausser vom 19.07 bis 03.08 nicht, da bin ich in Norge. Sonst bin ich für jedes Datum zu haben. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass hier so schnell wieder ein neues Treffen geplant wird. Drücke die Daumen, dass es noch besser wird als das Letzte. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## aichi (27. Mai 2002)

Mich würd mal interessieren wer da eigentlich alles mitfahren kann? Und fahren da immer nur welche mit die auch richtig auf Karpfen spezialisiert sind? Würd mich schon mal interessieren.

von aichi


----------



## Bergi (27. Mai 2002)

@ aichi:
Eigentlich fahren die Carphunter vom AB.Aber ich denke mal das auch du,wenn du Karpfen fangen willst,mitkannst.Also wir angeln alle auf KArpfen mit Boilies,denke ich mal,da es wirklich die effektiveste Methode ist.Wenn du interesse hast,dann les dir mal die artikel im AB durch.Wenn du nicht ausgerüstet bist,dann kannst du auch anderes Gerät,solange es stabil genug ist,vergewltigen,also quasi ne Karpfenrute raus machen...

Bergi


----------



## CARPFREAK (27. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin,
nun so kommen wir eigentlich nicht weiter. Wenn wir nichts in der Mitte Deutschlands finden(was doch eigentlich zu machen sein sollte), sollten wir uns vielleicht unter den bisher vorgeschlagenen Seen/Flüßen/Kanälen, schon mal grob entscheiden.
Also:
ein Holländisches Gewässer
Cewe teich
Erlensee
Eixersee
Mittellandkanal
Mosel(noch ein Vorschlag von mir)

Ich persönlich tendiere mittlerweile zur Mosel...denke das wäre von den bisher vorgeschlagenen Gewässern...für alle am besten zu erreichen oder? Und vor allem ist es auch anglerisch sehr interessant.

@Bergi: Darf ich denn auch mit Tigernüssen fischen?  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Mai 2002)

Warum machen wir das Treffen nich bei uns in (Ost) Niedersachsen, liegt ja in der Mitte von Deutschland.

Viiielleicht hab ich noch ein wirklich gutes Gewässer bei uns in WOB is aber nicht von meinem Verein, deswegen weiß ich nicht wie es dort mit Gastkarten aussieht. Mache mich aber mal schlau.

http://www.angel-natur.de/velpke.html


----------



## Bergi (27. Mai 2002)

@ carpfreak:
Sicher Tigernüsse sind klasse,hast du damit schon gefischt und was für Erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht?

@ carpcatcher:
Dein Gewässer sieht doch auch toll aus.Es scheint ja auch genug PLatz zu sein.Ist Nachtangeln erlaubt?
Ich finds auch gut das es in der Mitte deutschlands liegt.
Hast du d denn schon gefischt?

Welches Gewässer wir beangeln ist mir eigentlich egal.Also ich überlasse euch die entscheiding,aber ich persönlich würde einen See vor einem Fluss vorziehn,aber ich mache was ihr wollt.  

Bin ja mal gespannt,wohin wir dann fahren.

Bergi


----------



## Tinsen (27. Mai 2002)

*nur Profis ?*

moin,

also ich wär so grundsätzlich gern dabei. bin aber keen spezi  :c 

mein größter karpfen (und einzigster #q ) sah so aus:






riesen vieh, oder  :e 

naja ich, ich war von 7- 14 bei meinen eltern aufm grundstück angeln und dann seit der wende nicht mehr. hab letztes jahr wieder angefangen (darf gar nicht an die kohle für die ausrüstung denken) und war noch nicht gezielt auf karpfen.

ihr dürft mich also mit euren fachkenntnissen zuschütten und mir dann helfen, wenn ich den 35 pfünder raushole  :q 

der see bei oldenburg/weener klingt gut, ist aber nicht so zentral. im raum hannover wär doch außer für die baatzis ganz gut, oder?


----------



## hecht24 (27. Mai 2002)

also ne abstimmung
ich bin weiterhin fuer holland.
gruende:
1. megabillig 
2.catch und realease ist in holland in etlichen gewaessern
üblich.also groessere fangchancen.denn man kann nur den fisch fangen den es noch gibt.hier an der weser war frueher
auch gut zu angeln aber die fangkurve bei soziemlich allen fischen zeigt steil nach unten.sogar bei weissfischen.
manche zeitgenossen meinen halt das jeder fisch der groesser als stichling ist gegessen werden muss.


----------



## aichi (27. Mai 2002)

@ bergi Also interessant wäre es schon, aber das hängt jetzt davon ab wo es ist und wann, bin nämlich noch ein Schüler, und die nächsten Ferien sind erst ab Ende Juli. Von der Ausrüstung her müsste es schon gehen, einmal ne Feederrute und zwei Allroundruten. Bräuchte ich da eigentlich umbedingt nen Rod Pod? Boilis müsste ich mir halt einfach noch kaufen.

von Aichi

Ist bei den Treffen auch wer aus Bayern dabei??


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Mai 2002)

Hiho

Hab an der Kieskuhle noch nicht gefischt (Warum eigentlich nicht ;+ ). Kenne aber die Spezies, auch die mit richtig Ahnung, weiß nur nicht wie es mit Gastkarten aussieht.

Ansonsten Boot ist verboten (solange es hell ist versteht sich  ), Nachtangeln ist erlaubt mit zwei Ruten.
Guter Besatz, allerdings kenn ich die Gewichtsobergrenze nicht, man munkelt was um die 30 Pfund.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. Mai 2002)

*Neuigkeiten*

Habe erste Infos zu Gastkarten:

Einer von unseren Läden hätte schon mal vier Stück für uns, eine brauch ich...  

Kostenpunkt, nur 20€ Pfand pro Karte, sind nach einer Woche wieder abzugeben.

Bleibe natürlich wegen Karten am Ball.


----------



## Klausi2000 (29. Mai 2002)

Na denn viel Glück !!

Isses denn ein Problem dort mit mehr als 4 Leuten zu fischen ?? Sind die gastkarten limitiert ??

Klausi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. Mai 2002)

Der Laden hat nur die Vier zur verfügung und verleiht sie ja auch wie Gesagt.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. Mai 2002)

Wer hätte denn alles Interesse???

Damit ich mich mal mit ner Konkreten Zahl an den Chef des Ladens wenden kann.


----------



## Klausi2000 (29. Mai 2002)

Sollte es vom Datum her passen, bin ich in jedem Fall wieder mit dabei ... und ich denke für Knurrhahn kann ich dies auch sagen .... 

Klausi

PS: Häng dich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, beim letzten Mal wollten auch 8 Leute kommen und es waren dann nur 3 ...


----------



## Tinsen (29. Mai 2002)

moinz,

bin auch am start.

müssen uns nur langfristig auf termin einigen. gewässer kann man ja dann noch klären.

ich kann an den wochenenden nicht: am 21.6. , da da meine cousine heiratet  ;+ 

14.6. geburtstag meiner mutter.

nen anderes we würde mir gefallen.

gruß


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. Mai 2002)

Hab ab dem 20. Juni Ferien und bin dann frei verfügbar.
Bis auf einige Wochenenden, wo ich Schuften darf. :z 

Also ich denke mal für fünf Hunter krieg ich Gastkarten, mal schaun, obs reicht


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Mai 2002)

Der Knurrhahn ist auf jeden fall dabei.Ich kann doch die kleinen nicht alleine lassen. :q .es sei denn, das Treffen fällt genau in meinen Norgeurlaub  .Gebt euch mal Mühe das dies nicht so ist.Der Ort ist mir egal, für einen guten Drill ist mir kein Weg zu weit.Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. Mai 2002)

@ carpcatcher

Das Gewässer gefällt mir echt gut, aber wenn Du nur 5 Gastkarten bekommst ist das doch bissel wenig, würde auch gerne dran Teilnehmen.

Also mach Dich schlau oder sprich den Angelverein doch mal an, &quot;versuch mal&quot; ob Du da etwas geregelt bekommst.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil 

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Bergi (30. Mai 2002)

HI!
Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei,es sei denn ich hab nichts vor,aber ich bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit da!
Sobald der Termin da ist sag ich bescheid,aber ich sag ma,dass ich zu 90 % dabei bin!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (30. Mai 2002)

Hab den Vereinsbrüdern vom Vorsfelder Verein, der das Gewässer gepachtet hat, mal ne e-mail geschickt, mal schaun, ob die antworten.


----------



## Andreas Michael (30. Mai 2002)

@ Carpcatcher

Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang, nur so weiter wenn der Termin passt bin ich dabei.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg 

Andreas :a


----------



## Andreas Michael (31. Mai 2002)

Hi Anglers, werde  :z Heute  :z mal ein Testangeln mit neuen Boilies probieren, ohne Anfüttern bin gespannt wie Bogen Flitze wenns funzt, sind die auf jedenfall mit beim Treffen.

Kleinen Ansitzbericht gibs dann morgen Nachmittag denke ich, hoffe ich.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Bergi (2. Juni 2002)

Hi!
Wasn jetzt?Neue Infos?Sollen wir den termin nicht schon mal langsam festlegen,das gewässer könnte man sich ja hinter noch im Notfall aussuchen!

Bergi


----------



## Klausi2000 (3. Juni 2002)

Ich denke auch, dass wir uns auf einen Termin einigen sollten !!

@caprcatcher

wie war die Sitzung ???

Klausi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (3. Juni 2002)

welche sitzung?


----------



## ollidi (3. Juni 2002)

Zum Eixer Kiessee kann ich Euch gerne weitere Infos besorgen. Z.B. die Preise für Gastkarten.

Horst Pütsch hat auch nur an bestimmten Zeiten seinen Laden geöffnet. Die Zeiten kann ich Euch auch besorgen. Ebenso könnte ich dort eine Voranfrage b.z.w. Reservierung von Gastkarten vornehmen. Ich fahre da jeden Tag vorbei.

Der Badebetrieb ist zum Herbst stark eingeschränkt. Der findet auch meißtens nur auf einer Seite statt.

Ansonsten gibt es in dem See auch kapitale Hechte und Zander.

Der See gehört zwar nicht zu meinen Gewässern, aber ich kenne ihn trotzdem halbwegs.


----------



## Klausi2000 (3. Juni 2002)

> _Original von Carpcatcher2001 _
> welche sitzung?



Wolltest du nicht am Wochenende dort Angeln ??

@ollidi

wenn du genau aus der gegend kommst vielleicht kannst du dann auch noch ein paar Anregungen zur Gewässerwahl geben ??


Klausi


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2002)

@Klausi2000

Wie schon gesagt. Ich kenne von den vorgeschlagenen Gewässern nur den Eixer See. Dort gibt es aber wirklich viele gute Stellen zum Angeln. Von langsam abfallendem Ufer bis zu steil abbrechenden Kanten. Flachwasserzonen, so wie tiefe Bereiche. 

Parkplätze sind fast alle in direkter Nähe zu den Angelplätzen.

Ich kann mich auch gerne mal mit einem von Euch dort vorher treffen und dann könnten wir uns den See mal anschauen.

Wenn Ihr dort im Herbst Angeln wollt, sind die Badegäste auch weg.

Den Horst Pütsch, der die Gastkarten ausgibt, kenne ich auch recht gut persönlich. Dort kann ich auch vorher die momentanen Fangergebnisse und die besten Stellen abfragen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Nee, dort nicht, angeln war ich trotzdem. Leider.
Wasser war wie Tod.
Gehe aber in den Ferie (in zwei Wochen) auf jeden Fall mal am Kiessee angeln.

@ollidi

Können uns gerne mal dort treffen, ich habs aus WOB ja nicht so weit. :z


----------



## Bergi (4. Juni 2002)

HI!
Also ich bin dafür,das wir JETZT langsam mal einen Termin ausmachen!Hat irgendjemand einen Vorschlag?
Ich denke mal,das sich dann mehrere danach richten können!

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Ich denke mal, dass ein Termin Ende Juni ganz gut wäre, wann genau is mir schnuppe


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Juni 2002)

Hi Karpfenangler.Na nun kommt schon mit ein Datum rüber!Ich halte mich diesmal etwas zurück.  Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Ich frach ma andersrum. Wem passt Ende Juni nicht in den Kram?


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Juni 2002)

Hi Spezies ! Mir passt es. Wo soll ich hinkommen?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Wenn wir ein kleines Treffen in WOB machen würden (mit 4 oder 5 Mann), dann käme mir das Wochenende 29., 30., Juni sehr entgegen, hab Ferie und muss nicht Arbeiten. Also wer will soll sich melden wenn mehr wollen, dann würde ich euch bitten mir rechtzeitig bescheid zu geben, damit ich nochmal mit dem Verein wegen Kastkarten sprechen kann.
Ihr könnt denen natürlich auch selber ne Mail schicken.
Würde mich mal interessieren, was die euch so antworten.
 ;+ 
@Bergi
Wann kriecht ihr Ferien???


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Juni 2002)

Hi Spezies! Wolfsburg ist ok.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Nach Wolfsburg. :z  :z Besser bekannt als 
&quot;Die VW-Stadt&quot;.


----------



## hecht24 (4. Juni 2002)

was kostet denn die angelkarte?
13€?
 :q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Wenn ich das mit dem Angelladen klar kriege (sind ein büschen schwer von kp), dann nur 20€ Pfand für eine Woche.
Die haben aber nur vier Karten, die ich versuchen würde zu reservieren.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Vier Mann krich ich unter, wegen den ollen Karten, meiner einer organisiert sich ne Tauschkarte vom Verein.
Also fünwe sind drin. mich ma eingeschlossen. :g


----------



## hecht24 (4. Juni 2002)

20€ pfand?
heisst das die karte ist umsonst?
hm wie kann das angehen.
gibt doch in deutschland nix umsonst


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2002)

@Carpcatcher2001

Kein Problem. :m


----------



## Klausi2000 (4. Juni 2002)

Ich komm auch ... vor allem wenn es nur Pfand kostet :z

Klausi


----------



## Klausi2000 (4. Juni 2002)

Ach so, eigentlich ist mir das Gewässer egal, aber wir sollten uns nicht auf 4-5 Mann festlegen lassen ... wenn wir noch ein anderes Ass im Ärmel hätten wäre es auch nicht schlecht ...

@ollidi

Wo angelst du denn ?? Es muss doch noch mehr bei Euch geben als nur diese Kiegrube für 4 Leute ... :q

Klausi


----------



## CARPFREAK (4. Juni 2002)

Moin,
also ist schon irgendwie komisch...da werden soviele Gewässer vorgeschlagen...und ausgerechnet der wo es nur 4Karten für gibt wird womöglich genommen.
Abgesehen davon war mal die rede davon sich in der mitte Deutschlands zu treffen...das muß doch möglich sein!!!

P.S.: Und außerdem wäre ich immer noch dafür ein Datum im späteren Sommer zu vereinbaren,so ab August.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Wir müssen das Treffen nicht bei mir machen, es können auch einfach nur ein paar Mann zum angeln kommen, oder wir nehmen nen anderen Teich und treffen uns dort. :g


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

PS: Wolfsburg liegt wirklich ziemlich Zentral in Germany, warum sonst haben die hier im dritten Reich das Werk gebaut, wir haben optimale anbindung, über Wasser (Mittellandkanal), Eisenbahn und Straße. nur nicht über den Luftweg, aber wer kommt schon mit dem Fluchzeuch????
 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Klausi2000 (4. Juni 2002)

Wegen mir auch Wolfsburg ... is ganz egal, ich dachte halt nur, dass wenn noch mehr AB-Member dazukommen möchten, wir uns dem nicht verschließen sollten, nur weil es an dieser Grube halt nur 5 Karten gibt ... deshalb das ständige Generve nach Ausweichgewässern ... :g

Sollten wir uns bei 4-5 Anglern einpendeln (hoffentlich bleiben dann nicht wieder nur 3 übrig ... :q) ... können wir gern an dieser Kiesgrube angeln ...

Klausi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Hab den Vereinsbrüdern grad noch ma ne Mail geschickt, ob nicht doch was möglich ist, wegen Gastkarten.
Ma schaun was kommt.


----------



## Bergi (4. Juni 2002)

@ carpcatcher:
Ich habe leider erst ab ende Juli ferien :c 
Aber egal!Ein WE ist kein Prob!Wo ist mir auch egal!Ich sag mal zu 90 % zu.Genaueres diese Woche,aber sieht gut aus! :z 

@ klausi2000:
Könntest du mich dann vielleicht wiedre mitnehmen,oder keine Chance?Dann machen wir wiedre 50-50!geht das wohl? ;+ 

Bergi


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2002)

Ich glaube, da geht was durcheinander.

Für den Eixer See gibt es unter Garantie mehr als 4 oder 5 Gastkarten. Da meint Carpcatcher2001 bestimmt einen Teich bei sich in WOB.

Zur Sicherheit frage ich morgen nach der Arbeit mal an der Ausgabestelle nach und sage Euch genaueres. Evtl. auch für andere Gewässer, die der Verein noch besitzt.

Es gibt bei uns auch mehr zum Angeln. Es gibt in Peine 2 Vereine. Mein Verein hat nur Gastkarten für den MLK. Im Moment ist da aber tote Hose. Unser Teich ist Privatbesitz und dafür geben wir keine Gastkarten aus. Dann fangen die Mitglieder an zu rebellieren. :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2002)

Ich meine nicht den Eixer See, sondern eine Kieskuhle bei Wolfsburg :g


----------



## ollidi (4. Juni 2002)

Na, jetzt ist doch wieder alles in das richtige Licht gerückt. :m


----------



## Tinsen (5. Juni 2002)

moinz all,

also ich bin an dem wochenende dabei!

aber meiner meinung nach ist es doof, an einen teich zu fahren, wo nur 4-5 leute karten bekommen !!! 

nun laßt mal mehr leute zusagen und dann ? 

ich bin für einen teich wo mehr leute ranpassen. aber der großraum hannover ist sehr gut denke ich.

desweiteren finde ich das datum ok. laßt uns an diesem wochenende fahren. es wird nie einen termin geben, wo alle können und wie es aussieht können an diesem we viele.

wenn der eixersee badegewässer ist, dann können wir halt dort nicht hin. ich hab keine lust bis ende des sommers mit dem treffen zu warten.

ich habe auch noch platz im auto. ich starte von berlin und würde im näheren umkreis auch einsammeln  :q 

also, wohin jetzt?

ich mach mal ne liste wer mitkommt (soviel ich behalten habe, fehlen auf jedenfall leute.also ergänzen):

-carpfreak
-carpcatcher2001
-knurrhahn
-bergi
-klausi2000
-tinsen

das sind dann schon 6 leute.....

haut in die tasten und legt euch wieder hin.... :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Juni 2002)

@ Tinsen, @ All

Eigentlich wollte ich auch und das We passt gut würde auch gerne dabei sein, wenn ich darf :q  

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg 

Andreas :a


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Juni 2002)

@ All

Ps: ist das Treffen nun schon am Freitag den 28.06.  Abends
oder erst Morgens am 29.06. und wo Treffen wir uns oder hab ich was verpasst.

Das sollte doch noch abgesprochen werden.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Juni 2002)

@ Tinsen 

Kommt darauf an wie du nach Wolfsburg fährst  :q 

mfg 

Andreas :a


----------



## Tinsen (5. Juni 2002)

@andreas

eigentlich hatte ich vor so direkt dahin zu fahren a2 etc.

so über a9 und münchen nach wob hatte ich nicht vor, falls du das meinst  :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Juni 2002)

@ Tinsen 

Naja so ähnlich :q  dachte eher daran das du vielleicht über Hamburg nach Wolfsburg fährst.

Wenn ja dann lass es mich wissen, dann könnten wir ab HH zusammen fahren  :q  bzw. könnte ich ja bei Dir mitfahren.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Juni 2002)

So ich mach jetzt mal Nägel mit Köpfen. Wir nehmen den Eixer See, es sei denn einer ist dagegen. Ollidi scheint das Gewässer ja zu kennen. Denke mal, dass ich mir den See auch noch mal vorher anschaue.

Treffen können wir uns dann ja in WOB und dann gemeinsam zum See fahren oder wir treffen uns gleich da.

Termin is nu also das letzte Juni Wochenende

PS: Der See ist ungefähr 20 Minuten von WOB entfernt.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Juni 2002)

Falls jemand wiedererwartend mit dem Zug anreist, ich könnte ihn ab WOB vom Bahnhof mitnehmen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Juni 2002)

Und so gehts von WOB dahin.
http://auto.abacho.de/routenplaner/...=http://www.shellgeostar.de&ab_landversion=de


----------



## ollidi (5. Juni 2002)

@Carpcatcher2001

Du kannst eigentlich recht einfach zum Eixer See finden.
Du mußt die AS Peine in Richtung Peine abfahren. Dann kommst Du an einer Jet-Tankstelle vorbei. Hinter der Jet-Tankstelle biegst Du rechts ab in die Kastanienallee. Hier immer geradeaus. Dann kommst Du an eine Kreuzung (Rechts vor Links) an dieser Kreuzung biegst Du rechts ab und fährst an der Tennishalle, Schrebergärten und der Gaststatte &quot;Zum Sundern&quot; vorbei. Dann kommt irgendwann auf der rechten Seite der See. Wenn Du an dem See vorbeifährst kommst Du nach einer leichten Rechtskurve an ein paar Gebäuden vorbei. Das ist eine Gaststätte und die DLRG Station. Dort könnten wir uns treffen. Ist recht einfach zu finden. Mach mal einen Terminvorschlag.

Obwohl ich ehrlich sagen muß, daß es im Juni bei gutem Wetter vielleicht doch nicht so doll ist wegen der Badegäste. Vor allem am Wochenende. Aber Du kannst es Dir ja erstmal anschauen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Juni 2002)

Oje, wird es nun was oder bleibt es jetzt bei dem Eixer See
Planung steht habe mir grad mal angeschaut wie ich da hin komme aber naja ich lass mich jetzt mal überraschen.

 :z  :z  :z 

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a 



Ps: @ Tinsen das war ein scherz mit HH :q  :q  :q


----------



## Tinsen (5. Juni 2002)

moin,

der eixer see ist doch kagge !

ich hab zwar mal gehört, daß badebetrieb den grund aufwühlt und damit die fische anlockt, aber ehrlich, ich habe keinen bock auf badegäste. wenn die dann ständig über unsere köder schwimmen oder doof fragen &quot;und schon was gefangen&quot; dann platzt uns doch der kragen !!!!

es gibt doch im großraum wob nicht nur diesen einen see !

ich bin dagegen.

laßt was anderes suchen (notfalls blätter ich all meine angelzeitungen durch)


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Juni 2002)

Vorschlag:

Ich schau mir den See mal an, wird ja wohl nicht überall am See gebadet, vielleicht gibts ja ne Uferstrecke ohne Badegäste. Außerdem, wer weiß wie das Wetter wird... :g


----------



## ollidi (5. Juni 2002)

Da muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen. An dem See wird überall gebadet. Sogar auf den Inseln.

Wenn Ihr dort wirklich Angeln wollt, kann ich Euch nur den Zeitraum nach der Badesaison empfehlen. Also Herbst. Im Sommer ist der See auch Nachts gut besucht. Dann stehen da oft Autos rum, wo die Scheiben von innen beschlagen sind und Nacktbader sind auch unterwegs. 

Du kannst aber trotzdem gerne kommen und wir schauen ihn uns mal an. Evtl. für ein Angeln im Herbst.


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Juni 2002)

Hi Leute ihr werdet doch bei euch in den alten Ländern noch irgendwo einen Teich haben wo mann seinem Hobby ungestört nachgehen kann? ;+  Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## hecht24 (5. Juni 2002)

nö :c  :c  :c 
wir kommen zu dir knurri
 :q  :q


----------



## hecht24 (5. Juni 2002)

oder wie isses mit dem twentekanal?
ist fast in deutschland.
 :q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Juni 2002)

Super Neuigkeiten, wenn wir in WOB angeln wollen könnten wir an den Allersee, mein Händler sachte mir gerade das ich so viele Gastrkarten kriege wie ich möchte. :z 

Preis: zwischen 3 und 6 € pro Tag

Gibt dort zwar auch Badegäste, die tummeln sich aber am sandstrand (anglerisch uninteressant).

Plätze gibts genug.

Also was sacht ihr???


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Juni 2002)

Badegäste haste im Sommer überall,ansonsten hört sich das ja gut an. :z Stehen die Autos weit von uns entfernt?Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. Juni 2002)

nö kannst dein auto sogar (fast) sehen sind nur etwa 100m bis zu den guten plätzen.


----------



## CARPFREAK (5. Juni 2002)

Moin,
Na dann lass mal hören wie die Regelungen dort sind...
Schlauchboote?
Wieviele Ruten?
Zelte?
Füttern?

P.S.: Bin immer noch für einen Termin ab August...


----------



## ollidi (6. Juni 2002)

Wenn Ihr am Allersee seid, werde ich Euch wahrscheinlich mal besuchen kommen. Vorausgesetzt, ich habe Zeit.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Juni 2002)

Erlaubt:

-Fischen mit drei Ruten
-Zelte ohne Boden

Verboten:

-Fischen vom Boot (was nicht heißt, das wir damit nicht Fütter können  )


Fangplatz:

Es gibt ne große Sandbank, die wir anpeilen sollten, ein paar Maker drauf, büschen Partikel und Boilies gefüttert und dann klappts auch mit den Rüsslern. Fische wiegen im Schnitt 15 Pfund, aber 20iger beißen auch ab und an mal.
Nehmt gute Schlagschnur mit, wegen Kraut.


----------



## CARPFREAK (6. Juni 2002)

Moin,
na das hört sich ja schon einigermaßen gut an.
Wie groß ist denn der Weiher?Bilder?
Ich glaube soweit haben wir dann die Gewässerfrage geklärt oder?
Dann liegt es mal an das wir einen endgültigen Termin klarmachen...
Vorschläge:
letztes Juni Wochenende
irgendwann im Juli?
erstes Wochenende im August
und wie lange überhaupt?eine Woche oder nur Wochenende?

Also wirklich fest zusagen könnte ich nur für einen termin ab August, käme mir wohl entgegen, und Bergi anscheinend auch oder?


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Juni 2002)

Hab leider bisher nur diese Bilder von der DLRG gefunden, Stress mit den jungs wirds aber nicht geben, kenne den Großteil zum Glück.
http://www.dlrg.de/Gliederung/Braunschweig/Wolfsburg/einsatz/Wob_allersee.htm


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Juni 2002)

Müssen den termin um zwei Wochen verschieben, sonst ist wegen Regatta nur Nachtangeln möglich. 

Scheiß segler. :e


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Juni 2002)

Im Juli ist alles frei, keine Regatten oder son zeuch, denke mal, dass wir das Treffen übers Wochenende machen müssen, wegen arbeit und so oder etwa nicht???


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Juni 2002)

Klausizwotausi und ich sind ab dem 17 Juli für 14 Tage in Norge! :z Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## Klausi2000 (6. Juni 2002)

Ich finde dieses Rumgeeiere langsam nervig ... wir wollten uns auf ein Wochenende Ende Juni einigen, nun sind wir mitten im Juli ... da können Knurri und ich nicht, dann wird es doch wohl irgendwo auch ein gewässer geben, wo man unbehelligt von Badegästen, Regatten, DLRG-Hilfswütigen, Gastkartenkampf und Ähnlichem in Ruhe angeln kann zu Terminen die wir uns aussuchen ... oder etwa nicht ??

Irgendwer sollte nun mal Alles in seine Hand nehmen, etwas entscheiden, festzurren und gut ist ... dann hier posten und schauen wer mitkommen kann ... die Rahmenbedingungen sind/waren klar, der zeitliche Rahmen auch ... also los, wir können es nicht immer Allen Recht machen... :m

Klausi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Juni 2002)

Mir tät das 2. Juli Wochenende noch ganz gut passen.
Wie schauts bei euch aus, oder lieber unter der Woche???


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. Juni 2002)

@ All

Ich dachte das nun das letzte We im juni geplant war, und jetzt doch net mehr manno.

14 Tage später geht bei mir auch net, bin dort schon anderweitig am Angeln :q  und wie man sieht andere auch.

In diesen sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## CARPFREAK (7. Juni 2002)

Moin,
also dieses rumgemeckere find ich ja wohl eindeutig unpassend. Wem was nicht passt, der soll dann doch selbst mal zusehen das er vielleicht ein Gewässer findet und entsprechend plant. 
Meckern kann jeder, nur selbst was machen geht nicht was....?
@Klausi2000: Man kann es nie &quot;allen&quot; recht machen das stimmt, aber man könnte es vielleicht mal &quot;versuchen&quot;, einen Termin zu finden wo auch wirklich alle kommen können die wollen. Und wenn ihr selbst für 14Tage nach Norge fahrt...tja Klausi...da kann man es halt euch auch nicht recht machen.


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. Juni 2002)

@Carpfreak

So, nun isses mir dann doch endgültig zu blöd !! Wir hatten uns auf das letzte Juniwochenende geeinigt, jetzt fängst du wieder an Alles umzustoßen und wahrscheinlich - nachdem wir dann auf dich Rücksicht genommen haben - sagst du wieder im letzte Moment ab ... passt auf, macht eure Kindereien allein => viel Spaß dabei, ich werde mich in Norwegen und mit den &quot;alten&quot; Säcken amüsieren, denn 1. bekommen wir da innerhalb von wenigen Tagen einen Termin und konkrete Absprachen zustande und zum 2. muss ich mir da nicht so ein Rumgeheule anhören ... 

Sorry !!

@Alle Anderen 

Wer Lust hat am letzten Juniwochenende mit mir / uns zu Angeln => egal wo, der kann sich ja per PM bei mir melden, aber an dem Kindergarten  im jetzigen Thread beteiligen ich mich nicht mehr ... aus, Ende der Durchsage !!

Klausi


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. Juni 2002)

@Carpfreak
PS, noch ein letzten Kommentar ... wer hat denn eigentlich das letzte Treffen durchorganisiert ?? Ich dachte es war Knurrhahn ... oder hab ich mich getäuscht und im Hintergrund hast du die Fäden gezogen ... dann Hut ab, hab ich gar nix von bemerkt ... und dann im letzten Moment freiwillig verzichten ... das zeigt schon richtige Größe ... wow. 

Klausi


----------



## Bergi (7. Juni 2002)

Hi!
Sorry wenn ich mich auch einmische,aber ich find das alles auch ein bischen albern!
Wie KLausi gesagt hat sind wir NICHT im Kindergarten und ich finde wir sollten ein gesittetes Gemeinschaftsangeln und nicht Gemeinshafts streiten organisieren,oder?
Also reißt euch mal am Riemen und plant vernünftig und schiebt nicht alles hin und her!

Bergi


----------



## Tinsen (7. Juni 2002)

moinz,

leute: locker bleiben.

wir haben noch gut 3 wochen.

ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

-wir hatten einen festen termin (der sollte auch nicht mehr geändert werden, da er das wichtigste kriterium ist.)
-wir hatte genügend &quot;teilnehmer&quot;, so daß das ganze zu einer geselligen angelegenheit werden könnte.
-wir hatten einen großraum (hannover), mit dem jeder einverstanden war (außer vielecht hecht24, der ja unbedingt kiffen wollte  :q )
-was wir NICHT hatten war ein gewässer !!!

erst nicht genügend karten, dann badesee und nun regatta.

carpfreak, wenn da regatta ist, dann können wir da halt nicht hin (punkt!). deswegen können wir das ganze doch nicht um 2 wochen verschieben.

es muß doch möglich sein, ein gewässer zu finden?! das ist doch eigentlich das einfachste an der ganzen organisation. viel schwerer ist es doch leute aus ganz deutschland an einem wochenende zusammenzubringen. wobei viele noch einige stunden fahrt aufsichnehmen.

leute, das haben wir schon geschafft !!!

laßt uns einen see finden.

ich wühl jetzt mal meine zeitungen durch und wenn ich was finde poste ich den bericht über das gewässer hier.

ich würde ja die organisation übernehmen, aber ich hab vom karpfen nicht so den plan. deswegen sollte das einer von den profis machen.

also, nicht aufgeben.

ich will am 29.6 angeln  :z 

@klausi: ich kann dich verstehen. aber spring jetzt bitte nicht ab mit knurrhahn. wir werden für das wochenende schon was finden.

bis dahin


----------



## hecht24 (7. Juni 2002)

> wir hatten einen großraum (hannover), mit dem jeder einverstanden war (außer vielecht hecht24, der ja unbedingt kiffen wollte


musste hier wieder alles veraten
 :q  :q


----------



## CARPFREAK (7. Juni 2002)

Also,
@Klausi: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere...habe ich hier schon Treffen organisiert, da warst du noch nicht einmal hier aufm Board. Dein Kommentar erübrigt sich dadurch. Und das ich beim letzten Treffen absagen mußte hatte private Gründe, die niemanden etwas angehen und auch nicht zur Diskussion stehen, ich denke ich habe früh genug bescheid gesagt. Das du da jetzt allerdings so drauf rum reitest finde ich schon sehr peinlich.
Achja und wo habe ich bitte schön versucht noch alles &quot;umzustoßen&quot;??? Ich habe nur mögliche Termine aufgeschrieben: &quot;DIE ZUR &quot;WAHL&quot; STANDEN! Damit man mal endlich genau rausbekommt wann und wo wir uns treffen..mehr nicht.

@Tinsen: Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das wir unbedingt an den See fahren müssen wo die Regatta stattfindet...wohl eher nicht.

@All: Ich will weiterhin ein Treffen, vielleicht sollte das dann aber jemand machen der auch konsequent genug ist, Termin und Ort, vernünftig abzuklären so das keine Fragen mehr offen bleiben.

P.S.: @Klausi: Wenn du mir noch etwas zu sagen hast...mach das bitte über eine PN.


----------



## CARPFREAK (7. Juni 2002)

Ich glaube du überziehst hier ganz schön Klausi.
Naja lass gut sein...ich führ meinen Teil ziehe mich hiermit zurück.


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Juni 2002)

Hi Leute! Wenn ich das hier so lese, macht mich das ganz traurig. Da freut man sich auf ein zweites und hoffentlich vernünftiges Treffen und dann geht das schon bei der Planung voll in die Hose. Bei mir sitzt der Schreck vom ersten Treffen noch ziehmlich Tief, da kommt schon der Zweite. Ihr besitzt alle solch hochtrabende Namen,und eure Postings hörten sich immer recht vernünftig an, das ich geglaubt habe ich habe es hier mit echten Spezimenhuntern oder welche, die es werden wollen zu tun. Bis jetzt habe ich hier mehr Kritiken gelesen, als echte Vorschäge für ein vernünftiges Zusammenkommen. Ihr könnt mir glauben, das ich im Moment auf die Spanferkel essende Lederhosenfraktion   und die Meeresangler total neidisch bin. Die ziehen ein Ding nach dem Anderen durch und jedesmal wird es ein voller Erfolg. Übrigends habe ich mir jetzt schon zwei Brandungsruten gekauft und ein Asylantrag für Bayern wird demnächst von mir gestellt. Ich vertrete ja immer noch die Meinung, dass auch wir einmal ein vernünftiges Treffen zustande bekommen. Wir können auch das letzte Wochenende im Juni hier verbringen. Geht so ziemlich an jedem DAV Gewässer, Gastkarten kann ich besorgen. Karpfen gibt es Überall, Zander und Al auch. Auch du Carpfreak bist recht herzlich eingeladen. Wenn ihr aber das Treffen verschieben wollt und nach den Sommerferien irgendwas planen wollt, würde ich versuchen ein Grundstück von einem hier ansässigen Angelverein zu bekommen. Mit fliessend Wasser und WC, Stellplätze für die Autos und Kleine Zimmer, wenn jemand seine Frau mitbringen möchte. Würde euch dann Ort, Datum und Rahmenbedingungen durchgeben und es so handhaben, wer Zeit hat kommt und wer keine hat, nimmt am nächsten Treffen teil. Ich hoffe, das sich die Wogen wieder etwas glätten und verbleibe euer Knurrhahn!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. Juni 2002)

Ich habe nie behauptet, das wir in WOB fischen müssen! :e 

Nur leider kamen keine anderen auch nur halb verwertbaren Vorschläge, da mir die Rumnörglerei aber auch auf die Nerven geht, schlage ich vor, dass wer anders ein Gewässer klar macht, auf dem es keine Regatten, keine Badegäste, dafür aber nur Fische über dreißig Pfund gibt, dann sind alle glücklich.

Diesen See wirds in Deutschland aber nicht geben. Vielleicht in Holland??? Glaub ich auch nicht!

Also, falls einer doch noch nen Vorschlag hat so möge er ihn unterbreiten, oder wir blasen den ganzen Kram ab, weil man es ja sowieso nicht allen Recht machen kann.

ICH HABE FERTIG!!! :e


----------



## CARPFREAK (7. Juni 2002)

Ich melde mich noch einmal....
Schau an Schau an...der &quot;überaus nette Beitrag&quot; von Klausi ist plötzlich verschwunden.

Ich denke man sollte diesen Thread hier schließen und einen neuen eröffnen, wo dann nur das reinkommt was reingehört. Im Moment habe ich für meinen teil, aber die Schnauze voll.


----------



## hecht24 (8. Juni 2002)

> Ich denke man sollte diesen Thread hier schließen und einen neuen eröffnen, wo dann nur das reinkommt was reingehört


gute idee
denn mach ich das mal


----------

